# New Top Gear hosts announced



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So the new hosts for Top Gear have been announced and for me, it marks the final nail in the coffin of this show

Andrew Flintoff

Paddy McGuiness

I for one wont be watching this train wreck but what do others think?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Strange pairing.

However, I don't see the point of writing it off without actually seeing what they come up with. 

Sabine and Rory will be taking a back seat. That's something others have been asking for.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I like paddy mcguinness. Be interesting to see how he takes to cars. I'm assuming he's been brought in to add a bit of comedy. I will watch it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Apparently both Flintoff & McGuiness are Lambo nuts :driver:, and own one each.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I like them both and prefer them massively to LeBlanc, Chris Harris and Rory Reid. That was tough watching!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Stoner said:


> I like them both and prefer them massively to LeBlanc, Chris Harris and Rory Reid. That was tough watching!


Harris isn't going.

The show still needs someone knowledgeable about cars and driving.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

I like them both on the shows they do but as presenters of Top Gear im not so sure. Will watch it though as anything to do with cars on tv is a bonus.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Harris isn't going.
> 
> The show still needs someone knowledgeable about cars and driving.


Didn't know that - thanks for letting me know :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I saw this announcement this morning and immediately thought Oh Jeez!
But I actually this it might work well! certainly going to give it a few watches to see.
reserve judgement until then. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If I'm honest I'm not a Freddie fan but do like Paddy, so will be well up to giving them the benefit of dought on new show, IMHO Rory got better at end of last series and it was way better than the last series of Grand Tour IMHO


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I like both, but I have come to the conclusion that Clarkson and Co were ideal and any other presenter will not be up to scratch.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Top gear was a good show along with wheeler dealers but it gets to a point where you just need to let them go. For me that was years ago. Leave great programmes great instead of murdering them,but there's always someone trying to flog a dead horse to bring in the money.


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Definitely won’t be watching if that irritating McGuiness is on


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Definitely won't be watching if that irritating McGuiness is on


No likey??

FFS, agreed. Flogging a dead horse with this show.

Rip it up and start again and leave it at 30 minutes too.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm of the above camp too. I just don't enjoy Paddy McGuinness in anything and also his reputation for being rude to his fans puts me off. 

I'll never understand those that want to entertain and be in the public eye and then moan and be horrible to fans..because they're in the public eye.

I won't be watching this, I have watched all of TopGear since the 3 amigos but this for me is the end. fifth gear is a bit stale but will watch and watch Grand Tour for a bit of a chuckle and watch serious car stuff on Youtube. Job done.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh dear.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Must admit, I have enjoyed Fifth Gear a lot better than Top Gear.

It's a proper motoring programme!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Must admit, I have enjoyed Fifth Gear a lot better than Top Gear.
> 
> It's a proper motoring programme!


This.
Top Gear moved away from being a car programme towards an entertainment show. This worked because of the chemistry between Clarkson, Hammond and May. Now they're struggling to replace that chemistry so they need to get rid of it or go back to a car show.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I think it really has reached this stage


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Small minded TV producers just re using the same overpaid "Talent" again and again. 

I shan't bother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Think Paddy would be better on Cheshire Housewives than TG and for Freddy, well!!!!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Cringing at this line up. No Chris Harris? I actually really liked him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

JayMac said:


> Cringing at this line up. No Chris Harris? I actually really liked him!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris Harris is still going to be a main presenter.

I'm sure if they actually got a team together that actually loved and knew about cars and could develop a friendship, it could work.

Chap from Car Wow vids on Youtube would be a good start, put him with chris harris and then someone else who'd fit in.

Relative unknowns would be better for TopGear as I believe people would be less decisive and give them a chance.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've watched Top Gear since the very early days with William Woollard and Chris Goffey. I've never really had any thoughts on the presenters in advance of them appearing on the show. 

I'm genuinely not sure if it'll work or not, but I'll have a watch and most likely make my mind up at the end of the series lol. 

Another car show is a good thing though!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh dear, I mean I like these guys in what they do however I like French toast and Brussel sprouts I wouldn't eat them together!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I saw this announcement!, not really an issue as I had given up on the program already!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Oh dear, I mean I like these guys in what they do however I like French toast and Brussel sprouts I wouldn't eat them together!


Sprouts are the food of the devil! :lol:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I’m not a Freddie fan he may be a cricketing legend but I’ve always thought he was a bit of a knob.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

The thing with top gear of Clarkson years is that it managed to bring in audiences that weren't into cars. My wife would look forward to it for the stupid banter and things they got up to. Unfortunately it got more and more scripted so lost its appeal for her.


Post Clarkson, it hasn't really got that back and even myself hasn't watched it for years.


I think it needs some personalities that bring the fun back into it and attract non car enthusiasts. Whether Flintoff and McGuinness can do that im not sure but they will certainly make a better relationship with UK audiences than joey from friends


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy1972 said:


> The thing with top gear of Clarkson years is that it managed to bring in audiences that weren't into cars. My wife would look forward to it for the stupid banter and things they got up to. Unfortunately it got more and more scripted so lost its appeal for her.
> 
> Post Clarkson, it hasn't really got that back and even myself hasn't watched it for years.
> 
> I think it needs some personalities that bring the fun back into it and attract non car enthusiasts. Whether Flintoff and McGuinness can do that im not sure but they will certainly make a better relationship with UK audiences than joey from friends


Agreed, as much of a knob that Clarkson was (is), he was great entertainment and the 3 of them made a good team. The stuff they have done on Amazon is poor in comparison. Maybe it's run its day and we just want "real" car shows now?


----------

